# فضلات الكلاب لإنتاج الطاقة البديلة



## م.محمد الكردي (15 يونيو 2006)

مدينة سان فرانسيسكو تحول فضلات الكلاب إلى طاقة بديلة 

سان فرانسيسكو، كاليفورنيا (CNN)-- يسعى مسؤولون في مدنية سان فرانسيسكو اللجوء إلى فضلات الكلاب لإعادة تدويرها إلى مصادر بديلة للطاقة، خاصة وأنها تشكّل نسبة 4 بالمائة من الفضلات التي يخلفها سكان المدينة الصديقة للكلب.

وتقوم سلطات المدينة فعليا بإعادة تدوير أكثر من 60 بالمائة من النفايات، إلا أن المسؤولين يأملون إعادة تدوير 5.897 طن متري من فضلات الكلاب سنويا.

وستبدأ شركة "نوركال للفضلات" المتخصصة بجمع القمامة في مدينة سان فرانسيسكو ببرنامج رائد في خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة، تقوم بموجبه باستخدام أكياس خاصة لجمع فضلات الكلاب من شوارع حديقة عامة.

وسيتم وضع الفضلات في خزان حيث تتغذى فيه البكتيريا على البراز لأسابيع لتتحول لاحقا إلى غاز الميثان.

وبعدها يمكن ضخ غاز الميثان في أنابيب موصولة إلى آلات التدفئة أو جهاز الطبخ أو أي أداة أخرى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي. ويمكن أيضا استخدامه لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية.

يُذكر ان هذه التقنية ليست بالجديدة، فقد اعتمدتها أوروبا قبل 20 عاما، كما أن هناك أكثر من 600 مؤسسة زراعية تعتمد هذه التقنية لتدوير قمامتها.

هذا ووفق ما قاله الناطق باسم شركة "نوركال" روبرت ريد وويل برينتون، مستشار في شركة إعادة تدوير في ماين، فإنهما لا يعرفان أيا في الولايات المتحدة يستخدم التقنية التي تبلغ كلفتها واحد مليون دولار، لتدوير فضلات الحيوانات الأليفة إلى طاقة، إلا أن برينتون قال إن عددا من الدول الأوروبية تقوم بإعادة تدوير فضلات الكلاب والأطعمة وغيرها من الأوساخ إلى طاقة بديلة.

يُذكر أن مدينة سان فرانسيسكو التي يعود اسمها للقديس فرانسيس، نصير الحيوانات، تحتضن قرابة 240 ألف كلب وقطة.


http://arabic.cnn.com/2006/scitech/2/23/waste.energy/


----------



## elnasser_ruba (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك على المعلومات المفيدة و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يونيو 2006)

لا يزال سكان سكان القرى وألأرياف يستخدمون فضلات المواشى والابقار بعد تجفيفه لأستخدامه 

كوقود لأشعال النار لأغراض عديدة .

البغدادي


----------



## islamdoso (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا

:69:


elnasser_ruba قال:


> شكرا لك على المعلومات المفيدة و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## Ghazala_mea (2 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على كل جديد 
ونتمنى من الله التوفيق


----------



## yihiaa (22 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المعلومة و بالفعل انتاج غاز الميثان يتم انتاجة منذ فترات طويلة من مخلفات الابقار و الجاموس و يتم ذلك فى مصر بواسطة انشاء مخمرات حيوية بسيطة جدآ و غير مكلفة و انتاج الفلاح العادى من مخلفات ما يملكة من مواشى قد يمد منزلة بالغاز الكافى للاعاشة "" تشغيل المواقد "" و قد يكون لدية ايضآ فائض يمدة بالانارة


----------



## john (10 أغسطس 2006)

في تلك الدول بدأوا بتدوير فضلات الكلاب بعد ان انتهوا تدير فضلات الانسان وعندا ولله الحمد لم نصنع شيئا من خامته حتى نقوم بتدوير الفضلات الناتجة بعد استخدامه
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------

